# Manche Spiele wollen nicht mehr



## Finsk (29. März 2010)

Ich hoffe der Thread ist hier richtig, seit neustem habe ich ein Problem mit so manch einem Spiel.

Dirt 2 nur im Fenstermodus möglich, sobald ich Alt + Enter drücke minimiert sich das Game zur Taskleiste und jedes mal wenn man draufklickt kommt kurz ein Bild, dann sofort wieder zur Taskleiste.

NFS Shift freezt schon beim Ladescreen, soll heißen, erst Vollbild, dann minimiert und es reagiert nicht mehr.

Dies sind die bisherigen Kenntnisstände, habe vor kurzem erst Vista neu aufgesetzt mit Service Pack 1 und 2, sollten also alle Patches usw. drauf sein.

Wenn ihr noch was wissen müsst, dann sagts.

Hier mein System: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Anhang mal noch ein Screen wie es bei Dirt 2 aussieht, wenn es "maximiert" läuft.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (30. März 2010)

Hast Du bevor das Problem das erste Mal auftrat, zuvor irgendetwas verändert, umgestellt, oder erneuert (Hardware, Software, OS, oder im Bios)? 

Sind alle Treiber aktuell und ist auch DX auf dem neuesten Stand?

Betrifft es wirklich nur die genannten Spiele, oder doch mehrere, bzw  alle?
-> Wenn nur diese beiden betroffen sind, dann würde ich mal versuchen sie zu deinstallieren und anschließend sie sauber neuinstallieren. Dann natürlich noch die aktuellsten Patches drauf.


Auch würde ich mal, um die Grafikkarte auszuschließen, sie mit Furmark testen.


----------



## Finsk (30. März 2010)

Naja, ich habe vor kurzem angefangen meine CPU mal wieder zu übertakten, allerdings war diese schon leicht übertaktet bevor ich Vista neu installiert habe, allerdings auf einer neuen Festplatte, die alte hängt noch mit im System.

Treiber sonst aktuell, Beta's nutze ich derzeit nicht, Dirt 2 habe ich über Steam runtergeladen, installieren lassen und eben über Steam auch updaten lassen, soweit so gut, bis vor kurzem ging der Fullscreen noch, also ist es mir ein Rätsel was da los ist, weis nicht ob man über die Ereignismeldung noch was rauskriegt, wüsste jetzt aber nicht, ob ich noch was gemacht hätte.

Shift lief gar nicht erst an, obwohl ich es direkt von DVD aus installiert habe, hab es auch versucht von der alten Platte aus zu starten, irgendwas stimmt mit Vista wohl nicht, denn es funktioniert bei keinen von beiden Varianten, ich schau heute nochmal intensiver nach, bin jetzt zu müde und werd auch gleich Schäfchen zählen.

Also dann, gute Nacht noch.


----------



## Finsk (30. März 2010)

Sooooooo, DirectX ist das aktuellste drauf, auch drauf gewesen.

Des Problems Lösung war vermutlich:

Neuer Treiber, da der alte laut dxdiag 64-bit NICHT WHQL-zertifiziert war.
Wohlgemerkt nur in der 64-bit Version, in der 32-bit Version alles erste Sahne.

Fehlermeldung in dxdiag 64-bit:

"Die Datei atiu9p64 aticfx64 aticfx64 atiu9pag aticfx32 aticfx32 atiumd64 atidxx64 atidxx64 atiumdag atidxx32 atidxx32 atiumdva atiumd6a atitmm64 wurde nicht digital signiert, d.h. sie wurde nicht in den Microsoft Windows-Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL) getestet. Wenden Sie sich an den Hardwarehersteller, um einen Treiber mit WHQL-Logo zu erhalten."

Nach Neuinstallation, allerdings auch von 10.2 auf 10.3 des ATi Treibers lief NFS Shift ohne Mucken gleich an.

Zwecks Dirt 2 schreibe ich hier nochmal ein Edit rein, ob es läuft oder nicht, aber ich vermute jetzt schon, dass dort die gleiche Problematik herrscht.
Habe es aber vorhin erst runtergeschmissen und lads grad wieder runter.

Ich kam schon auf die doofe Idee, Vista wieder neu zu installieren.

Achja, @ PhenomII-Fan, Furmark kommt mir nicht aufn Rechner, dass is in den meisten Fällen nur nützlich zum GraKa backen...

EDIT: Dirt 2 funktioniert jetzt anscheind auch problemlos im Vollbildmodus ohne Taskleiste oder sonst was, einwandfrei.

Kann dann wohl geclosed oder gelöscht oder was weis ich gemacht werden.


----------

